# Xtools: problem with installation



## marcello70 (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi

I've downloaded the 21 segments of the Xtools installer but I am unable to mount it. Whereas from 002 to 021 the files come with dmgpart as extension 001 comes with dmg.bin and StuffIt won't decompress it (because it "doesn't appear to be compressed or encoded").

If I try to mount other image disks I get the message: "missing segment. Part(s) missing: 1."

All of the files appear to be completed, since their size is the same as it is displayed in the ftp page.

Any advise?


----------



## Arden (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmm... try changing all the files' extensions to either dmg.bin or dmgpart.  Might work.

Or just download the complete, 1-part installer.  Sure, it's rather huge, but start it when you go to work.  And you can work around the download just fine, as well.


----------



## marcello70 (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, only the segments are available online, and if you want them to send you snail, you have to pay the yearly $ 500.

I tried changing the extension:
1. dmgpart: Message: Not recognized.
2. dmg.bin: unable do decompress.


----------



## Viro (Dec 29, 2003)

Isn't XTools on the CD that comes with Panther?


----------



## lurk (Dec 29, 2003)

I just installed it yesterday and it worked fine without unstuffing anything but the first dmg which does not have any 001 in its name here.  Here is a listing of the files in the directory I did the install from:



> Read_Me-Xcode_Tools_1.1.pdf     Xcode_1.1.013.dmgpart.bin
> Xcode_1.1.002.dmgpart.bin       Xcode_1.1.014.dmgpart.bin
> Xcode_1.1.003.dmgpart.bin       Xcode_1.1.015.dmgpart.bin
> Xcode_1.1.004.dmgpart.bin       Xcode_1.1.016.dmgpart.bin
> ...



Hope that helps...


----------



## marcello70 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Lurk,

Did you download it from:

ftp://user@imercury4.euro.apple.com/Mac_OS_X/Xcode_Tools_1.1/ ?

Because I didn't find any Xcode_1.1.dmg there just Xcode_1.1.dmg.bin.

I think this bin file is the problem. Could you or anybody upload it somewhere for me? or tell me where to get it?

Thanks,
Marcello


----------



## wadesworld (Dec 30, 2003)

Why not just install it off the Panther CD that you purchased?

Wade


----------



## marcello70 (Dec 30, 2003)

Where about is it? Is it with the three main CDs, in one of the packages?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2003)

the 4th cd.


----------

